# British Navy Dive Light



## jason_01 (Sep 2, 2007)

I dont often post here but I found this monster today and thought you guys might like to see it. Id be interested in any info anyone might have about it. Runs on 3xD's, cast aluminium body and stainless tail cap, seems to have hotwire potential (suggestions?), very heavy and nicely engineered if rather dim at the moment


----------



## Beer (Sep 2, 2007)

Well if the reflector is metal you may have a good ROP canidate. 

But I'm sure there will be many more extreme suggestons for such a robust light.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 2, 2007)

jason_01 said:


> I dont often post here but I found this monster today and thought you guys might like to see it. Id be interested in any info anyone might have about it. Runs on 3xD's, cast aluminium body and stainless tail cap, seems to have hotwire potential (suggestions?), very heavy and nicely engineered if rather dim at the moment


Looks like it could be connected to the gas mains.with the bright yellow color and heavy duty flange.BTW cool light ,where did you get it.


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 2, 2007)

if the reflector isn't made of metal the only thing you can do is to fix some resistance with some copper wires (if possible), buy 3 good D batteries and run the mag-lite 3D Xenon bulb...

if the reflector is a metal one you can use a potted version of the WA1185, get a 3D to 9AA battery older and 9AA nimh. this will out put about 800-700T-Lumen (this depends from the resistance and the quality of the reflector)


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, that glass is really thick, looks like bullet proof .


----------



## jason_01 (Sep 2, 2007)

The reflector appears to be one piece with the aluminium body, machined out of the casting, but I need to have another look and see if theres a join, really is bomb proof, no problem with heatsinking. 9AA fits, I tried the set from my Mag85. The bulb holder is machined from stainless steel and I guess I'm limited to potted bulbs, no space for a ceramic bi pin socket in there. Dont really want to cut it up and focusing may be an issue. Is the 1185 the best option for potted bulbs on 9AA NImh? The annoying thing is I have spare ceramic sockets and 1185 Bi-pins already.

Im not expecting a creamy smooth beam though, just want to boost the output and Im not too fussed if I loose a few lumens to resistance.

The lens is 6mm thick, thatll probably sap a few lumens as well!

It was from a car boot sale Titan


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 2, 2007)

if you have ROP bulb you can try them with 6AAs in a 9AA holder + 3AA dummy cells or in a 6AA holder + 1D dummy cell.

with the same battery set up you can run the mag-lite 5/6 cell bulbs.

AFAIK, with 9AAs you can run: WA1185, WA1306, WA1331, CL 809...
(WA , Carley) with a Dummy cell you can run WA1164 too

another option is: 5 1/2 D nimh batteries with a potted version of WA1160 bulb.

another one: 4C alks or nimh cells with mag-lite 4 cells Xenon/Krypton bulb

NOTE: you can find easly potted bulbs like 1185 for 8$+ shipping from fivemega or litho123


----------



## Beer (Sep 2, 2007)

Whatever you end up doing with it it is a sweet light.

kind of reminds me of that gas powered handheld spotlight posted here not to long ago.

Yellow, tough, and rare.


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 3, 2007)

I have think a little bit about this mod and....
you can run ROP bulbs without any dummy!:twothumbs

you just need to fit 6 elites 1500 2/3A batteries from CBP.
you can use a PVC tube and then run ROP bulb...


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 3, 2007)

I have never seen one of these. It may have been used in the Royal navy, but I have to think its origin is U.S.

There appears to be a very clear NSN on the light. If any CPF member has access to an NSN lookup, it may provide more info.

Anyway a unique and very cool light. Please reconsider making any mods that will permanently alter the light.

I am confident that someone on CPF will know what this light is.

Mark


----------



## jason_01 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mark, I dont plan to do anything to it that isnt reversible, dont worry! I think its a fairly uncommon piece, serial nr on this one is 18 and while there could be loads of them about it seems unlikely.

I dont know much about NSN numbers though I do have a passing interest in military gear, issued watches etc. A quick google suggests the 5th and 6th numbers in the NSN (99) indicate that the item is probably of UK origin but I would love to have some more info on it and it would be great to find someone who has used one. I might post it on one of the miliatry watch collectors forums and see if they know any more, they tend to be pretty hot on this kind of stuff and as issued dive watches are some of the most collectible, dive torches might well be of interest to them as well. Shame it didnt come with an issued Rolex Submariner 

The more I look at it the more I realise it would be very easy to fit a removable (literally a drop in) ceramic socket for a WA1185 in place of the existing bulb holder, however this thing is way too heavy to be a user for me and I already have a Mag85 and a stock 4D waiting for a ROP together with my Surefires so I may just keep it as is afterall, an interesting bit of military kit.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 3, 2007)

If you upgraded it to a Mag85 it would be a superb dive-light, probably only slightly negatively-buoyant underwater. I would take it!


----------



## Barbarin (Sep 3, 2007)

Very interesting light.

I was in the spanish Armada (Navy ) years ago, and the diving flashlights were quite uncommon too.

This is typical on some military designs. The usual contractor is asked to design and manufacture anything. As they have no worries about competitors or even end price they use what they know. In this case it seems it was somebody used to make pneumatic or hydraulic cylinders. 

The end result can vary, but from my honest point of view this light would be able to stand near 40 ATM easily (pending on the switch). A little bit overkill, but at the end a very interesting piece. You could use a custom battery pack, use a 35 Watt halogen lamp, and use it for short burst.

Javier


----------



## jason_01 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, probably I should hotwire it! I only really need to get a plug turned to hold the ceramic socket.

Heres some photos of the tailcap innards, probably the weak link in the water resistance but very nicely engineered and the simple but very substantial bulb holder. 

I wouldnt want to go to 40ATM anyway, I dont have any watches rated for that depth!










Apologies for the harsh lighting, I had to use an L4 

NSN in case anybody can check it is:
6230-99-545-1575/0583


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, that's some nice machining and design work. Thanks bringing it here.


----------



## n4zov (Sep 3, 2007)

That light gives new meaning to the term, "Heavy Duty!" Beautiful design and workmanship. Wonder what it cost the taxpayers?


----------



## Illum (Sep 3, 2007)

heres the NSN lookup page I know
https://www.webflis.dlis.dla.mil/WEBFLIS/pub/pub_search.aspx
came up with no results though


----------



## h2xblive (Sep 3, 2007)

Neat stuff!


----------



## leprechaun414 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a Square Navy light like the ones on older Subs and battleships but I have not seen this one. Very cool. Where can you get one?


----------



## jason_01 (Sep 12, 2007)

A very helpful chap on another forum has offered this info on the torch. Quite interesting to know what the depth rating is, price to the MOD is a bit of a shocker though!

Short Item Name: Submersible Torch 
Long Description: Flashlight.Aluminium alloy case fitted with 4mm dia 1m long cord. For use at wkg pressure of 20 bars for two hours. 
£575.15 each 19/08/93.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 12, 2007)

:wow: "working pressure 20 bars" !!!

almost looks like you could drop in a Malkoff "D" upgrade....

HEY!!!! 







that ceramic pigtail in the upper corner!!!!!!! i have one and use MR bulbs in it!!!!! handles high temps very well..... i bet you stuff in a MR or BI pin bulb into that thing, (with an aluminum reflector


----------



## jason_01 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> :wow: "working pressure 20 bars" !!!
> 
> almost looks like you could drop in a Malkoff "D" upgrade....
> 
> ...



Oops lol! I shouldve said the ceramic socket is nothing to do with the torch, I bought a few of them for custom mag85 ceramic sockets. Put it in the picture just to show that it would be easy to incorporate into this torch.

I bet that 3D beam wouldnt go far at 200m lol, lot of money for a standard Mag 3D output!


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 12, 2007)

maaaaaan, i could spend all day taking that thing apart and reassembling it, greasing the threads and O rings, dunking it in water....... :laughing: thats how a flashlight should be built - SOLIDSTATE! , not like these dinky little popcans we are carrying around now.....LMAO!!


----------



## jason_01 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> maaaaaan, i could spend all day taking that thing apart and reassembling it, greasing the threads and O rings, dunking it in water....... :laughing: thats how a flashlight should be built - SOLIDSTATE! , not like these dinky little popcans we are carrying around now.....LMAO!!



Yep, Ive done the lube and I'll definately be giving it a good testing next time I have a bath lol


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 13, 2007)

jason_01 said:


> Yep, Ive done the lube and I'll definately be giving it a good testing next time I have a bath lol



the flashlight? :nana:


----------



## lctorana (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 on the RoP suggestion.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 16, 2007)

jason_01 said:


> ...price to the MOD is a bit of a shocker though!
> 
> Short Item Name: Submersible Torch
> Long Description: Flashlight.Aluminium alloy case fitted with 4mm dia 1m long cord. For use at wkg pressure of 20 bars for two hours.
> *£575.15 each* 19/08/93.


Blimey! That's ~$1,200 !!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 17, 2007)

That is quite a piece of military grade engineering. Fabulous find for any flashaholic. Looks like you could plumb the Mariana Trench with that baby.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have now acquired this amazing light and I have started a new thread about it here.


----------

